# Nail How-tos And Designs



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 15, 2008)

Nails Magazine - Nail Art


it shows you how to do your own nails with different levels. so if you are new you will find designs or if you want a challenge you can also find some!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 15, 2008)

i posted their nail art gallery on another thread - it's a great site!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 15, 2008)

oh im sorry! i looked it up and didnt see anything on it! well maybe this way some people that haven't seen it can =] im still sorry though! i wouldn't have posted it if i knew it was somewhere else, but yea! it is a great site!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 15, 2008)

oh don't be sorry! I just posted it in a response, not it's own thread so this is a good way for people to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just happy to see that someone else had found the site too


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 16, 2008)

yea and i forgot what i searched for and i think it was one of the first ones..i didnt even search anymore!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 16, 2008)

greeeat website
thanks for sharing


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 16, 2008)

your welcome!


----------



## nikkideevah (Apr 1, 2008)

is there any other sites like this?


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, most of the designs are yummm!


----------



## sofabean (Apr 29, 2008)

ooooh! these are really pretty, but i still wouldn't be able to most of the beginner stuff


----------

